# A little birthday shreddin'



## timmytard

Had a super shitty beginning of the day.

Car got towed and got a ticket.

Didn't get to the mtn till 11am cause of all the buses I had to take to get to the tow yard.

But at least when I got there.
I got to rip it up some.

Tiny clip of a really long day.
[ame]https://vimeo.com/206705684[/ame]


GoPro kept fucking up.
Only had about 6 clips total.
Thought I had way more than that.

Eventually I just ditched the helmet in favor of just slaying.


TT


----------



## SGboarder

Can we start a collection to buy Niles a lesson as birthday present. It hurts to see such beautiful conditions and then have him sideslip/snowplow down the mountain. Almost a crime...


----------



## ItchEtrigR

SGboarder said:


> Can we start a collection to buy Niles a lesson as birthday present. It hurts to see such beautiful conditions and then have him sideslip/snowplow down the mountain. Almost a crime...


Go ahead, show us how it's done properly...

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard

ItchEtrigR said:


> Go ahead, show us how it's done properly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


haha, no kidding.
Let's see how incredibly smooth your carves are.

Not on a groomer either.

This wasn't a fucking tutorial.
It was me shredding it up on my birthday.

You must be SUPER fucking good?

You gotta be, cause I'm not bad.

So if you can do it that much better?

Why aren't you pro?

Post up some vids superstar.
Put your money where your mouth is.

Put up, or shut up.


TT


----------



## timmytard

SGboarder said:


> Can we start a collection to buy Niles a lesson as birthday present. It hurts to see such beautiful conditions and then have him sideslip/snowplow down the mountain. Almost a crime...


K I just watched the video.
Are you on glue?

It's fucking tight in there & steep.

There's no fucking way in the world.
You are doing that any better.


Seriously, post up the Vids hot shot.
You better be damn good.


TT


----------



## chomps1211

SGboarder said:


> Can we start a collection to buy Niles a lesson as birthday present. It hurts to see such beautiful conditions and then have him sideslip/snowplow down the mountain. Almost a crime...





ItchEtrigR said:


> *Go ahead, show us how it's done properly...*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Gotta agree! That was sum tight looking shite. From what I could see you couldn't see beyond a turn or three to choose a line. 

If you're gonna bust balls? You really need to "put up or shut up" and post a clip where you're tearing it up better! :shrug:


----------



## f00bar

chomps1211 said:


> If you're gonna bust balls? You really need to "put up or shut up" and post a clip where you're tearing it up better! :shrug:


I see you are new to the internet. Welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

timmytard said:


> Had a super shitty beginning of the day.
> 
> Car got towed and got a ticket.
> 
> Didn't get to the mtn till 11am cause of all the buses I had to take to get to the tow yard.
> 
> But at least when I got there.
> I got to rip it up some.
> 
> Tiny clip of a really long day.
> https://vimeo.com/206705684
> 
> 
> GoPro kept fucking up.
> Only had about 6 clips total.
> Thought I had way more than that.
> 
> Eventually I just ditched the helmet in favor of just slaying.
> 
> 
> TT


Looks really tight in there !


----------



## timmytard

KIRKRIDER said:


> Looks really tight in there !


It is fairly tight & there's tighter spots in there.
It doesn't look steep on camera either.

It is though.


TT


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Honestly there's very few people i consider worth paying attention to on this forum,. I Got a few gold members on my list (neni, TT, argo, nivek, ba, f1ea, Klinger, pouts, cr0, ridingbend, rogue, greydragon and a few others, sgboarder just falls way short of making this list. He might talk a good tech game (I care very little about) but other than that I get very little value from his posts. Dunno maybe it's just me...

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## neni

KIRKRIDER said:


> Looks really tight in there !


Yup, was my though. And steep.
Nowhere I would head to. I couldn't handle such tight trees.
Well done TT. That needs a quick eye and reaction.


----------



## f00bar

I do wanna see how your board held up after smashing it into the side of that big cliff/rock thing assuming I saw correctly. I have yet to wander into any sort of glades so my board is so babied at this point.


----------



## Argo

neni said:


> Yup, was my though. And steep.
> Nowhere I would head to. I couldn't handle such tight trees.
> Well done TT. That needs a quick eye and reaction.


I agree, I am not a yree guy. Steep, open terrain with fresh snow and im good. I will go in trees as a necessity but I dont seek them out. My kid loves trees as some people do, its just another part of riding that I need to get better at.


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> I agree, I am not a yree guy. Steep, open terrain with fresh snow and im good. I will go in trees as a necessity but I dont seek them out. My kid loves trees as some people do, its just another part of riding that I need to get better at.


Yeah. Steep open, steep ice, steep narrow chutes? I'm ok with. Cos one _sees_ where one's going. But those trees which always obscure the line from ones eyes? That's a different skill set of automatism and reaction. I'd be constantly distracted. And would stare at all those obstacles and proly ride right into 'em.


----------



## SnowDragon

A few items TT...

1. Always find your vids entertaining/interesting.:smile:
2. Why don't you have your mitts dangling by the idiot straps on your wrist? :surprise: I thought that was your trademark?
3. Riding those trees looks good to me. They seemed fairly tight.

Finally, I have to ask...
Where did you park your car so that it got towed?
Given that you like to ride out of bounds terrain, shall I assume that you did something, um, well, I'll boldly say, stupid?
Honestly, sometimes I worry that we will be reading a news item about you being killed in an avalanche in an out of bounds area.:crying:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

timmytard said:


> It is fairly tight & there's tighter spots in there.
> It doesn't look steep on camera either.
> 
> It is though.
> 
> 
> TT


Looks like from how you speed checks! Also your cam is pointing straight down or is it the terrain steep?


----------



## chomps1211

ItchEtrigR said:


> Honestly there's very few people i consider worth paying attention to on this forum,. *I Got a few gold members on my list (neni, TT, argo, nivek, ba, f1ea, Klinger, pouts, cr0, ridingbend, rogue, greydragon and a few others.....*












>


----------



## Phedder

Those trees look fantastic! My experience for trees is limited to Sunshine and LL, which apparently would count as really bloody tight, guess that's national parks for you. I clearly need to venture further afield


----------



## SnowDragon

Phedder said:


> Those trees look fantastic! My experience for trees is limited to Sunshine and LL, which apparently would count as really bloody tight, guess that's national parks for you. I clearly need to venture further afield


Red Mountain has some terrific treed terrain.
Drive out and treat yourself.


----------



## ItchEtrigR

chomps1211 said:


> >


Maybe I worded that wrong, there are a group of people on here who know a lot, have lots of experience, give honest criticism, advice, or just good talk, it's clear sgboarder knows his stuff, especially tech wise he's like a walking gear catalogue, but he chooses to shit on everything instead. As much as I enjoy his post detailing gear and the workings of tech and technique, the other times I'm just clueless as to what he's trying to achieve.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger

sploosh he said crO


----------



## timmytard

snowklinger said:


> sploosh he said crO


And what is that supposed to mean?


TT


----------



## snowklinger

timmytard said:


> And what is that supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> TT


[ame]https://vimeo.com/143942043[/ame]


----------



## timmytard

Oh OK, thanks for the clarification.

Now I know exactly what you meant.

Post your boyfriends clips in his own thread.

Thanks


TT


----------



## taco tuesday

ItchEtrigR said:


> Honestly there's very few people i consider worth paying attention to on this forum,. I Got a few gold members on my list (neni, TT, argo, nivek, ba, f1ea, Klinger, pouts, cr0, ridingbend, rogue, greydragon and a few others, sgboarder just falls way short of making this list. He might talk a good tech game (I care very little about) but other than that I get very little value from his posts. Dunno maybe it's just me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I'm very hurt that my name wasn't included in your favorite snowboard forums members list. I'll just tell myself that I am one of "the few others" I guess.


----------



## taco tuesday

As far as the video. Anything that looks remotely steep on a gopro pov video is probably steep as fuuuuuuck in reality. So take that and throw in a bunch of trees and I'd say he's doing pretty well in there.


----------



## Argo

ItchEtrigR said:


> Honestly there's very few people i consider worth paying attention to on this forum,. I Got a few gold members on my list (neni, TT, argo, nivek, ba, f1ea, Klinger, pouts, cr0, ridingbend, rogue, greydragon and a few others, sgboarder just falls way short of making this list. He might talk a good tech game (I care very little about) but other than that I get very little value from his posts. Dunno maybe it's just me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Oh damn, I am on a list.... 

I actually just watched the video and they are definitely doable trees. TT takes the terrain well, he never claimed to be a pro or touts his amazing riding skills anywhere, maybe a sideslip or two to avoid what looks like drops. He comes across as someone having fun and sharing that with us.

I'm still looking for the video from @SGboarder and I had asked before where and how much and how long he has ridden before without a response.


----------



## SGboarder

Argo said:


> Oh damn, I am on a list....
> 
> I actually just watched the video and they are definitely doable trees. TT takes the terrain well, he never claimed to be a pro or touts his amazing riding skills anywhere, maybe a sideslip or two to avoid what looks like drops. He comes across as someone having fun and sharing that with us.
> 
> I'm still looking for the video from @SGboarder and *I had asked before where and how much and how long he has ridden before without a response.*


You asked that in another thread and answered you there.


----------



## coreysloan

Pow in the trees is the best


----------



## timmytard

SGboarder said:


> You asked that in another thread and answered you there.


Cool cool.

Now I'm askin' ya here.

Post up your video SG.

We're all dying to see it.

Or just the link to said clip.


TT


----------



## Phedder

TT, if you ever end up in Lake Louise let me know and we can go ride in here :grin:






Apologies for shoddy camera work, but that was hand held hah. I need a helmet mount.


----------



## SGboarder

timmytard said:


> Cool cool.
> 
> Now I'm askin' ya here.
> 
> Post up your video SG.
> 
> We're all dying to see it.
> 
> Or just the link to said clip.
> 
> 
> TT


You're quite welcome to ride with me and take a vid. If you can keep up...


----------



## Deacon

SGboarder said:


> You're quite welcome to ride with me and take a vid. If you can keep up...


Reminds me of HKTrader.


----------



## timmytard

Phedder said:


> TT, if you ever end up in Lake Louise let me know and we can go ride in here :grin:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk4nCUVJJuk
> 
> Apologies for shoddy camera work, but that was hand held hah. I need a helmet mount.


You know it man, I'd be all over it.


TT


----------



## timmytard

SGboarder said:


> You're quite welcome to ride with me and take a vid. If you can keep up...


Haha, holy fuck.
You must be one bad ass mother fucker :blahblah:

Cause haha not often do I get anyone saying that shit haha.

That's all good, I love me a little Shit talkin' haha
I thrive on that shit.>

Oh fo sho, I can just turn my go pro around and catch all the action going on behind me.

But up until that happens hehe.

How bout you just post up the link to the vid you posted for Argo to see.

That should give me some motivation to train harder.
So I crush you.

Long live the Shit talkers haha

TT

Argo, post up that vid.
I tried finding it, but couldn't.
You'll probably have better luck finding it.


----------



## Argo

No video, just a list of where he rides. Nothing about how much he rides or video of said riding...


----------



## timmytard

f00bar said:


> I do wanna see how your board held up after smashing it into the side of that big cliff/rock thing assuming I saw correctly. I have yet to wander into any sort of glades so my board is so babied at this point.



Not sure where/when you're talking about foobs?

A couple seconds into the vid
I did a little ollie and tried to lop the top of that little tree. That won't hurt the board

I guess if you didn't already know that, it might look like a side slip or ?

It's kinda hard to tell I'm in the air?
Maybe that's what SG is referring to?

Then at one point I find myself pointed right at tree well.
I had to spin the board 180 & try and land nose heavy to keep from burying it.

In the middle of a mid air carve.
That right there, was a lightning fast save.
I don't remember that happening, 
Guess I must have blinked right then:x

Then at the end I ate shit, think I skimmed a tree it that little mini ravine.

None of my clips are ever edited, I don't take out wipeouts n' shit. 

I don't know how to edit them lol.
So I try to make them small.
That's why my gloves are always hanging, so I can hit the kill switch faster. Haha.

Didn't think there was gonna be much footy that day cause of the weather, so got to keep my gloves on.


TT


----------



## f00bar

timmytard said:


> Not sure where/when you're talking about foobs?
> 
> 
> TT


Not sure, I sometimes see what isn't really there on action cams. I'm getting too old to concentrate on the shaky nature of them.


----------



## timmytard

Argo said:


> No video, just a list of where he rides. Nothing about how much he rides or video of said riding...


Haha yeah sounds about right.
If he had, can't see why he wouldn't paste it up here after it's been asked for.

TT


----------



## coreysloan

@timmytard @SGboarder Drama Alert Nation HERE...


----------



## ctoma

coreysloan said:


> @timmytard @SGboarder Drama Alert Nation HERE...


----------



## timmytard

coreysloan said:


> @timmytard @SGboarder Drama Alert Nation HERE...


No no.
This is shit talkin':wink:
Shit talk is great. It's what strives some people to become great


Drama involves women:surprise:


TT


----------



## Motogp990

timmytard said:


> Drama involves women:surprise:
> 
> 
> TT


Bahahahahahahahaha word


----------



## Varza

timmytard said:


> No no.
> 
> Drama involves women:surprise:
> 
> 
> TT


WTF just happened?! :surprise:


----------



## snowangel99

@Phedder is a badass rider. You guys would never be able to keep up! He is THE man.


----------



## Phedder

snowangel99 said:


> @Phedder is a badass rider. You guys would never be able to keep up! He is THE man.


Moi? :surprise: I do alright but there's plenty of people here and even more so on the mountain that could show me up hah. Riding with a skier I work with scares the shit out of me. 6'5, 25 years old, 195cm fat skis and he's been riding as long as he could walk. I've struggled to keep up with a few people before, but he's the first person I've actually asked to slow down :embarrased1: I'm in awe of the guys hitting the XL jump lines too, my balls aren't big enough for that! End of a powder day I did a few laps with a guy on a Capita slush slasher who asked if I wanted to do a park lap, sitting at the top of the jump line he realises what board he's on and says "Fuck, I can only do full rotations" and proceeds to hit 720's with different grabs off each of the 3 XLs. My jaw hit the ground hah. These guys born and bred in the mountains are insane.


----------



## timmytard

snowangel99 said:


> @Phedder is a badass rider. You guys would never be able to keep up! He is THE man.


Somebody's got a crush:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## Alpine Duke

i never did get the draw for doing tight trees. Open with some trees for variety sure. Tight trees... and then it IS lots of skidding sideways, checking speed to slow, and some stopping....because otherwise its a face full of tree!! :injured:  I much prefer smooth, fluid carves on groomers or surfing pow on an open face. Perhaps it is me being old because, like Argo, my boys love diving into the trees! Love it!! sometimes I follow. usually I stay out and do some spectacular carves or surfing and then wait for them below the trees. 

I think dense tree riding is in T-squared's blood because he lives in BC.:hairy:


----------

